# Cucumber for my Russian tortoise?



## (r.t) (Aug 18, 2014)

Can my Russian tortoise eat cucumber?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2014)

I've never heard of a reason why not. I think it's interesting to see what they like and don't like. Mix it up. Not too much of any one thing.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, he can. Now cucumber is kinda like iceburg lettuce in that it has a high water content and not a lot of food value compared to some items. However not everything in the diet must be high food value and having a higher water content is itself a good thing, BUT these items should be feed sparingly and not as part of the daily diet. As part of a varied and balanced diet, they are fine items to add in every so often.


----------



## (r.t) (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't give it to her often so it should be ok. Thank you


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2014)

Feeding too much of it may also cause diarrhea because of moisture content... just a side note.


----------



## (r.t) (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok thank you for the advice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes. You can tell from poop consistancy if you're overdoing it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, but not too often. Likes berries, just a treat food. Good for hydration though!


----------

